# Success back from KY



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

I didn't get the big deer I was hunting but did alright and killed a good buck on the last afternoon. 

The wife killed her first deer ever and did it with a bow. In fact she killed two in one afternoon..


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

The spot I killed him..shot was 20 yds..


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Passed up a young 8 and was hunting this big 10 but the wind was wrong most of the time so only hunted his area once..


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

Very nice deer...thanks for sharing


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice deer. And congrats to your wife on her first harvest

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice, congrats! Was it hot and miserable hunting? Attacked constantly by bugs? Thermocell help at all?


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

Very nice. Way to start a year. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Good job and congrates to your wife.


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats, nice deer.

Kevin


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

johnhunter247 said:


> Very nice, congrats! Was it hot and miserable hunting? Attacked constantly by bugs? Thermocell help at all?


very few if any bugs a few skeeters but not bothersome at all, it was warm but not hot. The last day was the warmest had rain coming in and it was humid, but once on stand had a steady almost cool breeze..wife hunted a ground blind and had the thermocell said it worked ok..the only bugs we got into,well she did were chiggers she got them walking across a hay field to her blind....she is still a tad itchy..lol


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Sounds like a blast. Congrats to you both.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

eyecatcher1 said:


> Sounds like a blast. Congrats to you both.


it was and always is. Early season is awesome and he is all but booked for next year...

might try a rut hunt next year..


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice deer. Congratulations to you both.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

here is a better pic, right where we found him..


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations on a nice buck and your wife's first does.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

That's an impressive "consolation/back up" buck! That would definitely take the pressure off the rest of the season!! 

Congratulations!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Every other mount I have although very nice are boring, I am going with a wall pedestal mount this time sort of like this...it will be on the opposite wall looking towards the other bucks.... 


and the wife said no mounts when we got married..lol


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Should make a great mount with the early season short hair. Nice buck!


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Horseshoe said:


> Should make a great mount with the early season short hair. Nice buck!


oh yeah cape is in great shape, glad yotes start from the back..


----------

